# [UNDERSTOOD] 3.10.2 hangs

## jimmij

I've given 3.10.2 a shot, but something is horrible screwed up there.

My netbook hung a few times in last 2 days without any reason. Neither keyboard nor mouse/touchpad were responding, in fact all I could do was press the power button.

Moreover /var/log/messages shows nothing so even hard to debug.

I have kernel built with Magic Keys, but pressing Alt+SysRq+h doesn't write anything to /var/log/messages, therefore I believe it must be some internal issue. 

I didn't experience such problem with 3.10.1.

----------

## Ant P.

3.10.2 contains some serious breakage, skip it and use 3.10.3

----------

## frostschutz

I'm skipping 3.10 entirely. Something corrupted data for me there (XFS / reiserfs -> LVM -> LUKS -> mdraid5).  Didn't have time to investigate more closely, if this is a known problem I must have missed it under all the "discussion style" noise on LKML.

----------

## jimmij

Just a little update:

1. 3.10.4 still hangs from time to time

2. It seems that problem may be related to brcmsmac driver. I didn't experience hang since removed this module.

3. Unfortunatelly broadcom-sta (alternative "wl" driver for this card) doesn't compile at all.

----------

## ulenrich

If I start Kaffeine to view some DVB-T elevision - provided by an usb-hauppauge stick - the system freezes totally. I also don't have any log output available. 

I assume some linux-header changes - but linux-3.10 header are not available yet.

Also a horrible experience with linux-3.10 booting in efi-mode.

----------

## TomWij

Please file kernel bugs at https://bugs.gentoo.org such that we can keep track of them and try to resolve thim.

----------

## jimmij

I tested 3.10.5, both vanilla and gentoo-sources, still without luck, but at least excluded brcmsmac driver as a reason.

From what I have read on kernel mailing list tomorrow 3.10.6 will be released with a lot of patches. I will try it and If issue remains I will file a bug.

----------

## Dippmopser

One more nooby question:

I just did a fresh installation of gentoo.

A bloody nooblet that I am (in regards to gentoo at least), I used genkernel -all to get a working system.

Now that my system works I feel adventures and want to compile a kernel manually and may be use a newer kernel version ... not that I need it, just to learn how it is done.

Here

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/system/linux-kernel/

for example a some Kernels with higher version numbers than my own. 

Is it possible to use one of those? - Since those I would simply download and not emerge and how would I proceed from there on?

Regards and thanks in advance to anyone who cares to elaborte

Dippmopser

----------

## TomWij

See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml and http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3 and http://wiki.gentoo.org/index.php?title=Kernel/Upgrade

We will soon release and stabilize 3.10.7; so, another option is to just wait and then upgrade.

----------

## jimmij

I believe my original problem was related with zram, I didn't experience single freeze since I've removed all this stuff from kernel .config (2 weeks already with 3 different kernels). Problem is obviously not solved but at least understood, so I mark topic accordingly. Anyway I've read on LKML that all zram code will be rewritten/changed/replaced by zswap/promoted from staging/... so some major changes are coming. I will return to zram after that.

----------

## s4e8

All zram/zswap staff is experimental. It only speed up alot when RAM is light overcommit, and freeze if heavy swapping.

----------

